# Fat female superheroes. :D



## Tina (Aug 28, 2007)

Since tnek made his thread (I didn't want to barge into it with my stuff), it reminded me of a couple I have colored, but did not draw myself. I know I've posted these in the past, but it's been so long I don't remember where. *scratches head*

The first is a color job on DeviantArtist kawaiidebu's inking. He gave me permission to color it. I think it's made the rounds, as I've seen it used as avatars and in various other places where I didn't put it, and I doubt k did either. It's cool to know that people like it.

This is the original, where you can see what he says about his motivation for drawing it.

I used a few manipulated photos, and some painting, for the background, but the fun part, really, was coloring her. It was wonderful fun -- I love to do reflective color glows! Fun!






Now, this one is near and dear to my heart, as it was drawn and inked by my darling husband, Bigggie -- a man who has drawn several supersize superheroes and I love them. I was thrilled when he dedicated this one of Gwen Stacy to me -- several years ago, before we were even an item. So of course I wanted to color it. I used a fractal for her blouse and really dug doing the background and her skin. It was great fun to play with it (I still love to color, but now I have Photoshop instead of a 64 color box of Crayolas  ). I also love that she is truly supersize. 





Thanks for looking, those of you who peeked in.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 28, 2007)

Those are wonderful superheroins Tina! Great drawing by Biggie and colouring by you. Not only are you and Biggie a wonderful couple, you two also do incredible collaborative art work!



Stan


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

These are great! I surely like all of the different textures represented in the Batgirl image, especially...


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks, Stan and tnek.  Both of us having an interest in art is fun. We have drawn each other undraped, as they say, before, and plan to create more art together. I've never had that with a partner and I like it. 

I was tired and misrepresented, though. BatGirl is the superhero and Gwen is a Spiderman love interest.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Stan and tnek.  Both of us having an interest in art is fun. We have drawn each other undraped, as they say, before, and plan to create more art together. I've never had that with a partner and I like it.
> 
> I was tired and misrepresented, though. BatGirl is the superhero and Gwen is a Spiderman love interest.



The both of you having cost free nude models for your artwork... now that's a marital fringe benefit!  

Stan


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2007)

It sure is, Stan.   :wubu: <--- liberal smiley use.


----------



## Risible (Aug 28, 2007)

Wonderful stuff, T. The orange/blue abstract you posted in the other thread? I love the vibrant colors (my bedroom is an orange-red, and I love it). My feeling as I looked at it was along the lines of getting out of the pool on a hot day, or walking into intense hot sun from a cool, dark place. The cool just - evaporates.

Hey, did you know that Chuck and I ordered a couple of Cafe Press shirts from you? Chuck has the Round Hound tee in black, I've the Fat, the New Sexy tank.

Of course, the tank doesn't come close to fitting, and when I put it on for the first time, Chuck took a look at it and goes, "All I can see is "Fat." Can't see the rest," because the New Sexy part was on the underside of my chest. And, naturally, the "Fat" is stretched out into huge letters; I'll be wearing this little number proudly on the next camping trip!  Chuck loves the fit!


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay, that made me laugh out loud, Ris. 

I didn't know you bought some items, thank you.  I hope they keep continuing to expand, literally, the sizing there, as they have been. But it takes time, I guess.

Thank you for your comments about my art. I've been so busy I really haven't done much for a good while, and I miss it.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 28, 2007)

These are so fun, T. I'd never seen the first one. I hope you get a lot more creating time in after you move.

Photoshop never smells quite as good as that 64-crayon box did, does it? They need a plug-in for that. (Pantone markers smell yummy as well.)



P.S. I'd rep you but I must have hit you recently because it's not letting me.


----------



## Risible (Aug 28, 2007)

Of course, Ned's Dimensia is one of my fav fat superheroines ... wonder why


----------



## Tina (Aug 29, 2007)

Risible said:


> Of course, Ned's Dimensia is one of my fav fat superheroines ... wonder why


She's a classic, isn't she? I love her, too, Ris.


rainyday said:


> These are so fun, T. I'd never seen the first one. I hope you get a lot more creating time in after you move.


I hope so, too, honey. I'll be moving even further away from you, though, and that stinks.


> Photoshop never smells quite as good as that 64-crayon box did, does it? They need a plug-in for that. (Pantone markers smell yummy as well.)


No kidding! The smell of art supplies is like perfume to me. ArtGum erasers, especially. Bizarre. What were your favorite crayon colors, rainy? Mine were periwinkle and magenta. 

That's the thing about digital art. You can get the most brilliant, vibrating colors and color blends, but it's sterile.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> No kidding! The smell of art supplies is like perfume to me. ArtGum erasers, especially. Bizarre. What were your favorite crayon colors, rainy? Mine were periwinkle and magenta.



I don't remember specific crayon colors, although I always liked the _names_ burnt umber and burnt sienna. I do have favorite Prismacolors pencils though--tuscan red (#937) and indigo blue (#901), and the warm greys.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 2, 2007)

Here are a few pix of a Fat Wonder Woman. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Wonder Woman1.jpg


View attachment Wonder Woman2.jpg


View attachment Wonder Woman4.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 8, 2007)

How did i just find this now, duh...i love the women Tina..wooowoooo, i want one of me, lol


here i am.....SuperNurse, lol...


----------



## Observer (Sep 9, 2007)

Are you aware of the Fat Wonder Woman Blog. found here?  It has a number of supersized renditions of everyone's favorite amazon.


----------



## William (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Tina

Back in the 40s Wonder Woman had a off and on sidekick named "Etta Candy".

Some blogs that profiles her.

Girl Wonder

http://girl-wonder.org/insideout/

Joy Nash

http://fatrantblog.wordpress.com/2007/09/11/comix-schmomix/

Wikipedia--- Uses a skinny drawing of her 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etta_Candy

William




Tina said:


> Since tnek made his thread (I didn't want to barge into it with my stuff), it reminded me of a couple I have colored, but did not draw myself. I know I've posted these in the past, but it's been so long I don't remember where. *scratches head*


----------



## TheAmericanDream (Sep 24, 2007)

posted earlier but it's psylocke from xmen by me! go fat superheroines!! i wanna paint a bbw wonderwoman!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jun 14, 2008)

Heres is a preview Drawing of a comic I'm working on atm 

She can manipulate time and space to form phase type objects such as shields and swords. She cannot travel back through time though, only freeze certain portions of it. Theres alot more to her.. but for now that is all I'll tell 

Enjoy!


----------



## pharmmajor (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow. I'm kind of surprised that no one's brought up Big Bertha yet.

http://www.marvel.com/universe/Big_Bertha


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 2, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> Wow. I'm kind of surprised that no one's brought up Big Bertha yet.
> 
> http://www.marvel.com/universe/Big_Bertha



This was posted about a year ago from a recent Marvel story where Dead Pool is revealed as a FA.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment DPB1.jpg


View attachment DPB2.jpg


View attachment DPB3.jpg


----------



## Lardibutts (Oct 4, 2008)

Can I offer this big lass? Dunno who she is but as a Superhero she sure packs it beautifully. 

View attachment vmb1.jpg


----------



## spartan1 (May 14, 2009)

we seriously need to continue this thread


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2009)

spartan1 said:


> we seriously need to continue this thread



I agree - I just discovered this thread- I love the artwork. I had posted some other comic book examples in this  thread (but those were examples on BBW and BHM superheroes) and did not want to repeat them here. Will post any new stuff that I do find on the web to share...


----------



## JimBob (May 24, 2009)

Does this story count? At all? It's confusingly steeped in the continuity of the Legion of Super-Heroes (which I never quite got into), but there's a good message at its heart...


----------



## ToniTails (May 31, 2009)

i love supergirl! 

View attachment 009sss2small.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (May 31, 2009)

dont 4get ponderous woman!


----------



## gozer-the-destroyor (Jul 15, 2009)

Here are some drawings of a large-bodied superhero of my own creation. I have a thread about her in the Main board.





Not-so-mild-mannered Kei, the main character.
(ignore the effed-up proportions, I've yet to fix them.)





"Mona," a 15 foot tall water elemental and Kei's alter ego.





And another.





A morning hike with her friend Mahi (bottom right) and mutual ally Bloodbeak (the raptor in the tree).

(Note: older picture, current costume design is depicted in the sketches)


----------



## JaytheFA (Aug 6, 2009)

I Like Jness's Ssbbw Super Heroes! 

View attachment scarletbbwart.com 2.jpg


----------



## SSBBW Admirer (Aug 6, 2009)

I am Looking For Comic Books With and About SSBBW female superheroes


----------



## Derp (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi I've never posted on dimensions ever...but I draw fat female superheros 

http://derp666.deviantart.com/


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 7, 2009)

Liked the Fat Mary Jane, excellent work.


----------

